# Tiger Lotus growth rate - almost annoying



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

My lotus was doing nothing for a long time and then it went into hyper-gro ! I never had this problem when I grew them before.
They can be a strange plant. Just keep clipping the wild running ones and eventually it will slow for you. On my plants now , each leaf it puts out seems to be getting better color and size. 

Be patient and stick with it...


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

Ah... I'm quite lucky mine stayed relatively low with nice short stems and dark red wide leaves. What I did is just give some decent high light and cut off the tall ones. Those inside my 25 gal are already 5-6 months right there and they remain quite low (the trend is always growing upwards though). I havent seen them on hyper gro so far. Perhaps the one inside your tank are feeling at home  
I'd be glad to have such lotus so long they grow short. One word about those lotus is that never restrict their room of growth, otherwise the leaves will deform (lesson learned) and you will want to remove them later on.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

the trick to getting low growth with lillies"lotues" is NOT TO LET THE FLOTERS REACH THE TOP ..............ONCE it hits the top it knows that it can..and will.....keep them cut and it will learn to grow more compact(good lighting will help too).........they will try to send floters once its got a good root system going.........
removing the seed pod will help slow down the growth of the mother plant and help the seed pod to germanate(spell check)
........................


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah, when they grow in hyper mode, just torture the sucker. It will stunt eventually with lots of wacking. I moved it from my high light to a lower light tank, and now it has nice small leaves and is growing more slowly. I am probably going to give it away if it goes into hyper mode again. I think red tiger lotus are a hard to kill plant. I once had a fungus on this plant almost a year ago. All the leaves fell off due to a stem rot. Kept it in the substrate, and up it pops 3 or 4 months later, going gang busters round two... Now its in round three and growing more slowly, after wack wack wack.:icon_roll


----------



## AliceH (Jan 14, 2006)

I am not sure but my tiger lotus has one fully opened blossom now and the second one is coming to the top of the tank as I type. I have always allowed a few floaters to keep my danios away from openings and because I like the look of the tall stem. I do notice that the more often I trim back the floaters the more submersed leaf growth i am getting. It's a really pretty plant now but keeping the floaters in check is a daily chore. I just clip out the older leaves each time a neqw one heads for the surface. I've had it in this tank for 15 months now.
Alice


----------

